# Garments



## (Infant)ry

I am interested in hearing about garments in Romanian, could you translate the following items, please.

1. High heels, is there a shorter expression than pantof cu toc înalt     
2. Thongs (g-strings)
3. Pantyhose
4. Flip-flops
5. Tights
6. Ankle gauntlet (band)


----------



## robbie_SWE

(Infant)ry said:


> I am interested in hearing about garments in Romanian, could you translate the following items, please.
> 
> 1. High heels, is there a shorter expression than pantof cu toc înalt (*toc înalt* is the only one I'm familiar with, maybe *toc cui*)
> 2. Thongs (g-strings) (think we just say *string*)
> 3. Pantyhose (*dres*)
> 4. Flip-flops (pl. *şlapi*)
> 5. Tights (*pantalon*/*costum de balerin*)
> 6. Ankle gauntlet (band) (don't know what this is, but the word *gantlet* exists in Romanian)


 
Hope this helped! 

 robbie


----------



## (Infant)ry

Thanks for aiding me, oh by the way, would you know by any chance how to say: belly shirt (a shirt up to the bellybutton, the one that reaches the belly) in Romanian if it`s not too demanding from me.


----------



## OldAvatar

_top _is used for a blouse with thin shoulder straps or for a short t-shirt, having a length up to under the breast


----------



## katia.vryslova

OldAvatar said:


> _top _is used for a blouse with thin shoulder straps or for a short t-shirt, having a length up to under the breast


 
Please correct me if I'm wrong, but I thought the equivalent for a blouse you defined would be _bluza.._


----------



## robbie_SWE

katia.vryslova said:


> Please correct me if I'm wrong, but I thought the equivalent for a blouse you defined would be _bluza.._


 


> *BLÚZĂ* _s.f._ 1. Obiect de îmbrăcăminte, lung până la brâu, de obicei cu mâneci, pe care îl poartă mai ales femeile.


 
*Top* and *bluză* aren't the same thing. A _top_ is without sleeves, a _bluză_ is more like a shirt for women.

 robbie


----------



## katia.vryslova

hmm.. confusing. 

dint reckon that a _top_ had to be sleeveless. anyway, thanks for the info.


----------



## OldAvatar

in case it is a t-shirt, it may have sleeves but short ones


----------

